# Monday Night Crush at the Narrows...



## Lefty-L (Nov 26, 2008)

I got a call around 8:15 pm.... "Lefty they are hitting like crazy"
I start to tremble... should I go... should I not..... go.....not......
I went

1 hour drive... 5 casts later.... 2 keepers... 7lbs 3 oz and 3 lbs 6 oz..

1 hour drive... I'm back home...gotta work in the morning... God bless... lefty-l


I can't figure out how to upload the pictures...


----------



## Lefty-L (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on your catches. :fishing:


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

The picture from your album is at the top of the main page. Wow! Great looking fish.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

That's great. Glad to hear they are still around


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice catch! Man I swear I was gonna go last night, but I didn't feel like bothering with the rain... 

MYT


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Lefty! What were you throwing?


----------



## Lefty-L (Nov 26, 2008)

Green jerk baits... I can't remember the brand.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

excellent catch man


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

WTG! Congrats on your limits!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice! think i'll go sunday early and throw some plastic


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice one Lefty. I need to make a trip to the Narrows sometime. Looks like you guys have fun. Any room for a Carp Fisherman LOL :beer:


----------



## BerserkCaster (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice catch Left-L. Look like I have to visit the bay bridge once more time before Striper season is over.
Does anyone know which river or lake have Carp? About 5 years ago I landed a ~7 lbs Carp while Catfishing, and that was the only Carp I have ever seen.

Sorry for posting in your post Left-L .


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

You can get some nice carp on The Potomac River at the tip of Hanes Point park...I watched a guy from the UK who was here fishing a Carp tourney with a group called "The Carp Anglers Group" they have a site, catch 21 in one day largest 38lbs. I fished with him for two days while doing my anual catfishing fix and what he did was take deer corn boil it and toss it out the day before each day he fished then used this UK set up with two kernals of corn on the hook and hit em all day.

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

EFishent said:


> You can get some nice carp on The Potomac River at the tip of Hanes Point park...I watched a guy from the UK who was here fishing a Carp tourney with a group called "The Carp Anglers Group" they have a site, catch 21 in one day largest 38lbs. I fished with him for two days while doing my anual catfishing fix and what he did was take deer corn boil it and toss it out the day before each day he fished then used this UK set up with two kernals of corn on the hook and hit em all day.
> 
> http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/


Almost every water in MD has Carp. They love the tidal portions of fresh water. Haines Point is a hit or miss spot but does put up some nice fish from time to time like the one in my avatar . The big blue Catfish are a bonus  .

To put this thread back on track (sorry Lefty) = I heard it's taboo to toss bait in the Narrows. What's everyones favorites to throw?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> I heard it's taboo to toss bait in the Narrows. What's everyones favorites to throw?


You can throw it, but I would stay clear of in between the bridges, unless your there alone. I would say that %99 of people that fish there are throwing lures, and the %1 that don't get evil dirty looks and a lot of people crossing their lines! LOL I have also heard that you will snag a lot of your doing bottom fishing there so I would take caution if you do decide to soak some bait.

MYT


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> What's everyones favorites to throw?


I throw a 4" pink "fluke type" plastic on a 1/2oz jig head

Hey Lee 
That's a nice rock "WTG "


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

I wouldn't even consider using bait for the Rock - I would follow routine of course. I wouldn't mind finding some clearing for some Carp fishing down there however.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Tommy Robinson said:


> I wouldn't even consider using bait for the Rock - I would follow routine of course. I wouldn't mind finding some clearing for some Carp fishing down there however.


Set up in front of the Environmental Center/Nat. Resources Police. Nice open bank next to the boat exhibit w/fantastic scenery.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Great catch....thanks for sharing :fishing:


----------



## Lefty-L (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you ... going out to brave the cold Friday Night...


----------

